# Filling out online surveys



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Most of the large chain stores these days have online survey codes at the bottom of every purchase receipt (Home Depot, Rona, Wal*Mart, etc.) that promise a lottery based gift card.
I took a couple of these recently and observed that they are quite time consuming (took me a good 10 mins to complete each).
In addition, they ask for home phone number and postal code.

So my question is : does anyone do this on a regular basis and is there any return on (time) investment?
Has anyone won their gift card lottery or received any other form of reward?
Know anyone who has?

Secondly, if anyone does this on a regular basis (or know someone who does) have you/they noticed an increase in marketing phone calls or junk (postal) mail since they started?
Email I'm less concerned about.

I shop at least 10 times a week between all these stores so that's about 40 online surveys I can fill out every month.
Average 10 mins per survey I'm looking at investing about 6 - 7 hrs. a month.
Is it worth it?

ciao
-Harold


----------



## Mr_DIY (Feb 3, 2010)

Don't waste your time.

My guess is that they do it because it's cheaper than hiring independent auditors. Between this and giving personal info, I stay far away from them.

That's just my opinion........


----------



## Dana (Nov 17, 2009)

I fill these surveys out for stores I frequent. I have never won anything. I put the least amount of information possible. I have not noticed an increase in marketing calls or emails from these companies.


----------



## Happyvdubber (Feb 26, 2010)

Dana said:


> I fill these surveys out for stores I frequent. I have never won anything. I put the least amount of information possible. I have not noticed an increase in marketing calls or emails from these companies.


Same here. And I've never won a dime.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

As soon as they ask for me to login, go to a website (where they can put all sorts of spyware and tracking on my computer), provide ANY contact details or even a postal code, I'm outta there. They want us to go to these websites where they can blast us with ads. NO thanks. I don't read the receipts, even if they circle the URL, I won't be logging in.


----------



## wealthyboomer (Feb 1, 2010)

the-royal-mail said:


> As soon as they ask for me to login, go to a website (where they can put all sorts of spyware and tracking on my computer), provide ANY contact details or even a postal code, I'm outta there. They want us to go to these websites where they can blast us with ads. NO thanks. I don't read the receipts, even if they circle the URL, I won't be logging in.


PARANOID MUCH?


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

wealthyboomer said:


> PARANOID MUCH?


Paranoia is defined as "unfounded or exaggerated distrust"

Are you suggesting that my comments are unfounded or exaggerated? Do you understand everything taking place in the background when you fill out an online survey?


----------



## kenwood (Apr 18, 2009)

i have filled out a few online surveys when i m bored at work
made 10-20 bucks
definitely not worth it but sometimes you have to do what it takes to be 'cheap'


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

kenwood said:


> i have filled out a few online surveys when i m bored at work
> made 10-20 bucks


Per survey?
What site is that?
And how much personal information did you have to reveal?


----------



## Elbyron (Apr 3, 2009)

I usually don't bother with those surveys on the reciepts, but I do occasionally blow some spare time doing some online surveys through surveys.redflagdeals.com, most of which pay you around $2 - $3. So far I've earned $15 for doing 6 surveys (for less than an hour of time) but I need to get to $25 before I can cash-out. Probably another hour of time, but there's not many left that I qualify for right now so I'll have to wait. Getting paid $25 for 2 hours of time isn't so bad... certainly seems better than entering contests for gift cards that nobody ever seems to win!


----------



## nadim (Jul 7, 2011)

*lived in ridgetown*

I filled out a survey from foodland after I went grocery shopping. I won! It's because I lived in a remote south-western town 1 hour between windsor and london. it was ridgetown near chatham.

I got $100 in food coupons but I had to pay for express mail to send in my reply


----------



## realist (Apr 8, 2011)

I occassionaly do the store ones but have never got anything from them. I do the ones on webperspectives quite frequently and have made upwards of $100 over two years? Is it worth the time? No probably not but I usually do them while I am watching tv anyways.

I also enter a lot of contests and have been fairly lucky with those. I don't really worry about the spam. I have a separate email set up for that. Occassionally you start getting junk mail, but you can usually tell the reputable ones from the sketchier one fairly easily.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

No, I don't do it. 
Even with the "carrot" they offer that you *could* win
$1000 of free shopping at their stores.
The stores get a lot of free marketing information plus they get some email and personal identification from you. While the intent I'm sure is legit, I don't take a chance with surveys anymore with so many hackers out there.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

I use e-rewards.com if anyone's interested. They don't pay cash but the money earned can be used on rewards programs like Hilton Honors. There are some frequent flyer options available as well but not Air Canada. 

Twice I've gotten a free drink offer from Starbucks if I do a survey (it's random) but forgot to do it. I will next time though. That's like $5 for 10 minutes of work. $5 is outrageous for a drink though. I'll just buy a beer


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

I get $50 cheques two or three times a year for points earned doing Ipsos-I-say online polls. For someone like me who has lots of time on my hands, it's easy money. You can choose from several other options, but I always take the cash. I never do the in-store type of polls, though.


----------



## Maybe Later (Feb 19, 2011)

I do them for specific market research groups. Life sciences and biotech. I've probably received three or four $25 gift cards to Starbucks or Amazon.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Karen said:


> I For someone like me who has lots of time on my hands, it's easy money. You can choose from several other options, but I *always take the cash.*
> 
> material girl in a material world?


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I will fill out the occasional survey if it's for an actual discount or item I will actually use ei. food, meals, discounts. I don't do it for the possibility of winning something. I have seperate email for these. 

I also fill out the surveys from the actual marketing companies such as Leger, Ispco. I've only gotton about $30, but I do it while I'm watching tv.


----------

